# Need 4 Wheeler Help



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

As I'm new to 4 wheelers, can you help me out here?

I'm thinking about buying a Honda TRX 200 (1986) in good to very good condition. My questions are:

1. Is the TRX 200 a 4x4 or a two wheel drive machine?

2. Is the TRX 200 a decent machine?

3. What would you think the fair market value would be for a 1986 model?

4. I plan on using this machine only for ice fishing and deer hunting.

Thanks in advance for your help and thoughts on this.


----------



## steelhead2catch (Apr 4, 2003)

Two wheel drive...

Overall decent machine...

here is what Kelly Blue book says:

http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/ke.kb....rc;r&154&1986;Honda;TRX200SX;41200;11095;;;;&


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

since this machine is in good to very good condition , there is a high market demand for these machines as you know, and you will be using it for BOTH hunting and ice fishing. I would say its worth atleast 2000.00 but becarful if it requires a new part that you dont put any "needless money" in the machine replacing the part! because as you know its hard to get any money back out of the machine. Also since you will only be using this machine for hunting and fishing it should provide you years of happy service


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I wouldn't pay more than $1000 for that machine.

Its 18 years old, 200cc is a bit on the small side, and two-wheel drive is a negative as well.


----------



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks very much guys for your comments, I am going to pass on this machine, maybe a mistake, but I want a 4x4 machine.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

just glad I could help.......anytime


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I believe if it is in good condition it is worth $1000.00! I saw the one in these classifieds and it looks decent! sometimes a smaller one is a advantage!! I have a honda 125m 3 wheeler and for down here that is all that is needed for icefishing....Upnorth I have a 400 foreman but for down here that would be overkill!! The 125 gets me wherever i want to go, plus hauls out my shanty and power auger if needed!!


----------

